# Why was Royce Gracie used against the Olympic Judoka Yoshida?



## Acronym (Jul 23, 2020)

Royce is not particularly merited in BJJ while Yoshida is an olympian.. The disparity in skill level is too much.

Yoshida wasn't even a newaza expert and had to have a training camp in advance, and still beat Royce on the ground...


----------

